# Planted 5 gal Checklist



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So during the course of this year, I might try experimenting a planted 5 gal. 
However, I might just make the 3 gal planted.

Either way, can some EXPERIENCED answer this for me?

I mean experienced as in someone who has done this already are is 100% sure in what to do.

My 5 gal is divided, and my 3 gal has my plakat in it. 

I would like to know what I will need to buy for this project. Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It really depends on specie. Plant Fertilizer, Growing Area, Light, and CO2. The needs very from species. You might have to add a cheap CO2 adding machine. PH affects it so tell us PH. Tell us the plants you want to add. I have like 30 plants.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

...I kinda need to know the PH.
What light to get.
What dirt to get
What plants for what, etc.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Like I said depends on plant species do you have access to natural lighting.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you going to do an NPT? My tanks are planted, but they aren't NPT's (sadly!).

My favorite plants currently are anubias, wisteria, java fern, and of course, Marimo balls 

All of those plants will grow happily for you without soil. As far as rooted plants that are good for NPTs, I'd ask OFL  She's the NPT master.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo is an algae so no algae killers. Marimo is good at competing with Marimo.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

toad said:


> Are you going to do an NPT? My tanks are planted, but they aren't NPT's (sadly!).
> 
> My favorite plants currently are anubias, wisteria, java fern, and of course, Marimo balls
> 
> All of those plants will grow happily for you without soil. As far as rooted plants that are good for NPTs, I'd ask OFL  She's the NPT master.


What is the difference between a planted and NPT? I see it so often but it's never defined.
I currently have hornwort, some other plant, and duckweed on the way. My 5 gallon is the heaviest planted at the moment because they love it the most.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

An NPT is a tank planted using Dr. Walstad's method - basically, the base layer is organic potting soil, and then you put a substrate cap over it, like sand or gravel.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

A lot depends on what plant species you want to get. Plants like java fern and marimo balls can survive in nearly any tank, while a plant like baby tears will die without high light and CO2. 

For my "basic" lowtech planted tank, I bought the following...

Fluval Ebi tank-this came with 1 bag of Fluval Shrimp Substrate (enriched for plant growth), 1 Fluval canister filter, 1 Fluval 13 watt light (designed for plant growth), and some shrimp supplements. The shrimp supplements were pretty useless to me, so I set them aside, and used everything else.

I also bought a second bag of substrate and a second light for my initial tank set up. 

I bought Seachem Prime (water conditioner), and ferts Seachem Flourish, Excel, and Iron to dose into my tank. 

For plants, my first shipment was microsword and java moss. I killed both. My next shipment was water sprite, duckweed, green and purple camboba, anacharis, and some sort of unknown plant. Everything except the anacharis is still alive. My 3rd shipment was Cryptocoryne retrospiralis (2 of 3 stems died), Cryptocoryne parva (still alive and healthy, although VERY slow growing), Cryptocoryne wendtii (died), a dwarf lily bulb (VERY hardy and fast growing), and Dwarf Hairgrass (alive and looking semi-healthy). My 4th shipment I bought more DHG and more purple camboba, all of which is alive...for now. 

Hope this helps! FWIW, the plants I picked are not really what one would consider the easiest plants to grow, especially the DHG, but I have a vision, and I'm sticking to it. :lol:


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i recommend trying any anubias and trying to get a hold of x-mas or flame moss instead of java. java is cheap and you can get anywhere but they grow stringy and because of that it's not desired as much. also, try frogbit and dwarf water lettuce with the pre-mentioned plants


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The NPT is a soil based heavy planted tank-the design to be nearly self care once they are mature and jungle like. Diana Walstad wrote a book on the science behind the natural planted tanks. I use a lot of her methods with my own twist-but the science is the same...

Regular planted tanks in inert substrate are great too-but they will need added ferts-the soil based don't need ferts since they can make their own.

Depending on your vision and type of plants you want...high tech, med or low tech......This is what will determine what supplies/items you will need.

Proper color temp bulb is one of the most important items you need for a successful planted tank-Correct color temp bulb can make the difference between success and failure. What you see and what the plant can use for photosynthesis are two different things-I use "Daylight" 6500k (Kelvin) watts can vary based on length and not as important as the kelvin.
Age of the bulb is also a factor since the florescent bulb intensity can be lost within 12 months. It may still work and we can see the light, but the color temp is used up and the plants can't use it-but the algae can...

You can also have light penetration and reflection issues due to the partition between the light and plants and how the light is directed into the water.

Plants-depending on what you are going for....For low to moderate light plants-for the inert substrate-without the need of injected CO2 or complicated ferts. Naja grass, ferns, moss, anabias, crypts, hygrophilas all work well-provided that you have the proper lights and on the correct photoperiod.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you everyone for the information! I will definitely use it down the road! 

If I do a NPT tank, I'm probably going to use the 5 gallon as my tank because it's the only one with a bulb I can change, unless I simply wait until I get my next large tank and wait til the sorority happens for it.

Now, what fish are reccomended for planted tanks? Like, plecos,cories, etc. 

This way I can think of what i will need to get with the next tank purchase I get. I could always get a 10 gallon for Christmas, divide it and put all my bettas in there, and use THAT as a NPT, but then I can't have any other additional fish in there....


----------

